# Coralife aqualight adjustable mounting legs



## JAMESC1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi I am trying to buy a set of the coralife aqualight adjustable mouting legs. they are discontinued and i need a set, does anyone on here have a set or know someone else who doesn't need them anymore, please let me know i will buy them from you i never thought they would discontinue those things, and now when i need them i can't get them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

My old Coralife Aqualights used to use these legs....they are actually pretty commonly used. LEGS FOR LIGHTHOUSE AND SOLAR HOODS

Still available here: Compact Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Coralife Aqualight Double Compact Fluorescent Strip Lights

Same legs.


----------

